# Rourke Track Bike: Road it or Flog it?



## roubaixtuesday (16 Jun 2019)

Some random musings. 

I'm the owner of what I think is a rather nice 24"/61cm steel Brian Rourke track bike, with chromed rear triangle. 

Bought 2nd hand to ride training sessions at the Manchester velodrome, I'm now accepting my track days are over. 

I'm a little unwilling to part with it, so am considering converting to road use, which would require new fork to take a caliper brake. I'd probably use it for my commute, summer only. It would have to be fixed as the frame won't take a rear brake. 

So, what do people think? Good idea, or better just to flog it as it's really best suited to the track anyway?


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jun 2019)

You could always use it for the commute NYC style;


View: https://youtu.be/yHRDb_Mm-gI


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jun 2019)

It would not cost too much to give it a go, how about a cheap secondhand fork for a test to see how you get on?


----------



## fossala (16 Jun 2019)

If it was my size I'd say flog it!


----------



## Andrew1971 (16 Jun 2019)

Clean it and hang on your wall. Thats where gf single speed is stored.
Andrew


----------



## Old jon (18 Jun 2019)

I might just have a fork, dunno if it would fit but it will take a brake. Happy to let you have it 'cos I will not use it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2019)

Old jon said:


> I might just have a fork, dunno if it would fit but it will take a brake. Happy to let you have it 'cos I will not use it.



A most generous offer! It's a rather large frame, I think needs ~240mm steerer.

Also I have to confess I've never fitted a fork before - I've no idea how precise the length has to be.


----------



## Old jon (18 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A most generous offer! It's a rather large frame, I think needs ~240mm steerer.
> 
> Also I have to confess I've never fitted a fork before - I've no idea how precise the length has to be.



Same here, never fitted a bicycle fork. And I have just measured the length of what I think is the steerer, disappointingly it is only 225mm.

Ah well, best of luck in your search, I may move this fork sometime, a bike charity I guess.


----------



## midlife (18 Jun 2019)

Can you use one of those odd clamp on front brakes or does that dent the fork blades?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2019)

Old jon said:


> disappointingly it is only 225mm.



I wonder how exact steerers need to be in length. Anyone know?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2019)

midlife said:


> Can you use one of those odd clamp on front brakes or does that dent the fork blades?



Never heard of those. Got a link?


----------



## midlife (18 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Never heard of those. Got a link?



I've seen them occasionally on LFGSS... I'll have a look


----------



## midlife (18 Jun 2019)

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/224106/






Ugly....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2019)

And £60...

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brakes/...-track-frame-brake-25-mm-clamp-fitting-black/


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

@roubaixtuesday that is a thing of pleasure
What have you decided on ?
A good machine shop or frame builder would soon drill the forks for you


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jul 2019)

midlife said:


> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/224106/
> 
> View attachment 471443
> 
> ...




Not only ugly but looks like a deathtrap also. Can you not just drill the crown? Even track crowns usually had a recess for drilling.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @roubaixtuesday that is a thing of pleasure
> What have you decided on ?
> A good machine shop or frame builder would soon drill the forks for you



In my head I've decided to sell it - it's not realistically going to get enough use. Also I do have N+1 on order as well...

But that needs me to get round to sorting it. In the meantime, open to realistic offers if anyone is interested. In South Mancs if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> In my head I've decided to sell it - it's not realistically going to get enough use. Also I do have N+1 on order as well...
> 
> But that needs me to get round to sorting it. In the meantime, open to realistic offers if anyone is interested. In South Mancs if anyone wants to take a look.



Wish i was nearer to come and have a look but then i might want to bring it home with me after parting with a couple of quid


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Sep 2019)

Now for sale

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/brian-rourke-classic-steel-track-bike-24-frame-ebay.252868/


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Sep 2019)

A nice Rourke track bike in a medium size sold for £160 recently on the Bay of Thieves. It's worth much less in Hagrid size, so keep it and ride it. I love a track bike on the road, although fitting a generic road fork will lose the extra honking stiffness you get from round track fork blades. You may be able to find a track fork with brake clearance although steerer length will be problematic. I had Argos build me a new fork for my Harry Quinn. It was not cheap.


----------

